# Baked Apples



## tropics (Jan 30, 2018)

Haven't had these since I was a kid!!
Honey Crisp Apples cored Butter an Sugar added






That was half forgot to take more pics
Topped with more Sugar & Butter





Baked til they started to collapse
You can see that Caramel starting to ooze out





When cooled I put them in a bowl drizzle with the Caramel





You can serve these topped with Ice Cream if you want
Enjoy
Richie

             Baked Apples

 1/2 C Turbinado Sugar
 1 teaspoon Cinnamon
 1/2 teaspoon Nutmeg
 Save what is left for apple pie

        Directions
 I used Honey Crisp 
 Core Apples being careful not to go threw the bottom
 1 Tablespoon Butter each Apple devided.
 a little for the bottom then add sugar mix.
 Add the rest of the Butter sprinkle more sugar.
 In a pre-heated oven 375* F bake till they are tooth pick soft.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2018)

Richie lookin-good again. Just reading all your posts I've gained at least 10# in the last week or so. Those were my mom's specialty desert when I was young.

Point for sure


Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Richie lookin-good again. Just reading all your posts I've gained at least 10# in the last week or so. Those were my mom's specialty desert when I was young.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> ...


Chris Thanks must be dessert week on SMF, last time I made these my first wife was alive.My Mom also made these.
Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie
Sorry I see I didn't paste the recipe


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2018)

Those look Fantastic  I haven't had  any years   :)

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks good, I have never seen that before, I may just have to try this.....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep, brings back memories of youth..  We didn't have all kinds of cake and store bought treats. 
Somehow I was remembering foil wrapped ones and like water bath or something. 

Nice thread!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 30, 2018)

Richie, tasty treat,reminds me of my youth. like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks Great Richie!!:)

Nice Thread---Copied & saved !
Like.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep, I too remember that from my youth. We didn't have a lot and sometimes things were tight but lots of people had apple trees and early fall could yield these treats.


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2018)

gary s said:


> Those look Fantastic  I haven't had  any years   :)
> 
> Gary


Gary Thanks can't get to much easier,my wife loved them.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Looks good, I have never seen that before, I may just have to try this.....


Charlie Nice an easy dessert,you control the sugar 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Yep, brings back memories of youth..  We didn't have all kinds of cake and store bought treats.
> Somehow I was remembering foil wrapped ones and like water bath or something.
> 
> Nice thread!


Johnny Thanks I only remember this way.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, tasty treat,reminds me of my youth. like!



CM Thanks Taking myself on some trips down memory lane.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Richie!!:)
> 
> Nice Thread---Copied & saved !
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear I hope you like them.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2018)

Braz said:


> Yep, I too remember that from my youth. We didn't have a lot and sometimes things were tight but lots of people had apple trees and early fall could yield these treats.



Braz Not many people had fruit trees in the city.But apples were always cheap.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2018)

Made 4 more yesterday & wanted to show how they look with the core out.
Here is a Pineapple corer I took the blade off










More desserts


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2018)

tropics said:


> CM Thanks Taking myself on some trips down memory lane.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Well, I'm following right along behind you Richie.  I haven't had these since I was a kid.  Always loved them.
Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep, thinking next week trying them when all the craziness is over lol


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, I'm following right along behind you Richie.  I haven't had these since I was a kid.  Always loved them.
> Gary


Gary I hardly ever eat fruit these I could eat any day.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Yep, thinking next week trying them when all the craziness is over lol


Charlie Hope you enjoy them as much as I do
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice Richie, haven't had one of these for a real long time. I'm thinkin that is about to change.


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Richie, haven't had one of these for a real long time. I'm thinkin that is about to change.



Justin Thank You This is one of them things no one ever mentions any more.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

